# Erythitol sweetener



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried it? Youtube mead guy likes it and claims no after taste and no stomach aches.
If you haven't heard of it, it is a sugar substitute made from corn syrup which is non-fermentable so brewers are using it to back sweeten their brews. It is also helpful for those that need to watch their sugar intake, but still want to imbibe. The body does not process it, so you don't have a sugar spike. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Nobody? I ordered some and will let forum know how it works out. J


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I think it has a bad after taste, but almost all of the artificial sweeteners are like that for me so that is entirely subjective. Some people love it. I feel like there are better ways to sweeten a brew than adding artificial sweeteners to the mix, like managing primary and secondary fermentation. I hope it turns out for you!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

My challenge is producing a low alcohol drink that has some residual sugar. I have only been able to get to about 9% and its bone dry. Even the low alcohol tolerant yeasts seem to be over achievers. What yeast do you recommend Akademee? I know I can lower sugar content or increase water, but its a real compromise on flavor. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I just tried a session mead that I back sweetened with Erythitol and me and my subjects enjoyed it. We didn't detect any aftertaste, but perhaps you might. 
BTW, it is not an artificial sweetener, it is a non fermentable sugar. J


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Erythritol has a cooling (menthol-like) effect on the tongue. I'm not sure at what concentration that might become noticeable, but perhaps it wouldn't be apparent in alcohol.

That said, erythritol can also cause... gastrointestinal distress/upset. Again this is concentration driven and at low levels there's usually no issues. At some level there's a gassiness. And at and above certain levels it can get... um... explosive. There does seem to be some sort of tolerance that can be built up to it. And the things have have made me feel the most ill (nauseous) after consuming erythritol were drinks. Particularly Bai drinks. I've tried them twice and felt like garbage both times. I just did some googling and see that it's 10-20 GRAMS of erythritol in a typical Bai drink. That is absolutely insane. No wonder I feel sick when I drink them! 

I use it fairly frequently as I try to eat ketogenic more often than not. But we're talking about a few grams here and there.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Read this - you don't want any of that substitute junk with unknown side affects. 
Why not just avoid the sweetener stuff altogether (save for a daily fix of authentic honey).








New Research Uncovers Dangers of Artificial Sweeteners – Potentially Leading to Serious Health Issues


Sweeteners could cause gut bacteria to invade the intestine. New research has discovered that common artificial sweeteners can cause previously healthy gut bacteria to become diseased and invade the gut wall, potentially leading to serious health issues. The study, published in the International



scitechdaily.com


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

GregV said:


> Read this - you don't want any of that substitute junk with unknown side affects.
> Why not just avoid the sweetener stuff altogether (save for a daily fix of authentic honey).
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear. This article doesn't mention or address erythritol. 

I'm not saying it is good by any stretch nor defending its use or whatever. But these are entirely different things. 

Not disagreeing with your sentiment overall, however.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Agree, the article I tossed in is about different sweeteners.

However, here is a quote from it which basically is essential IMO as it demonstrates a common mis-understanding:


> it is important that we increase our knowledge of *sweeteners* *versus sugars *in the diet to better understand the impact on our health.”


People keep looking for a magic "sweetener" without the bad side affects at their own peril.

What about just dropping the entire sweetener thing and just not worry about it.
They are not essential and not needed and are more bad than good for you.

The sugars are essential and required for our lives, but sugars and sweeteners are different animals and only partly overlap.
One can absolutely live without any sweeteners and receive plenty of needed sugars at the same time.
A trivial example - I have here a slice of home-made dark sourdough bread (no added sugar), but it contains all the carbs (i.e. sugars) that I need.

Why do you need yet another sweetener when you can do without any?
It is akin to nicotine or alcohol - feel good and nothing more.
Nothing good about it.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Erythritol is a SUGAR, not an artificial sweetener. It is a sugar alcohol that is found in fruits such as pears, grapes and melons. There is nothing artificial about it. It is made by fermenting glucose. Because it has been fermented, it is a non-fermentable sugar which makes it ideal for sweetening an alcoholic beverage without increasing the ABV.
10 -20 grams in one serving is insane. I used 8 grams in 1.25 gallons. Many mead brewers are finding that the addition of some sugar not only sweetens the mead but it also enhances the honey and fruit flavors and aroma. 
Unless you pasteurize, you cannot sweeten or carbonate an alcoholic beverage without an expensive artificial carbonization and kegging system. Thus the appeal of Erythritol. J


----------

